# γινόντουσαν… σκουπιζόντουσαν… πασαλειβόντουσαν… κοιμόντουσαν…



## nickel (Sep 29, 2011)

Καθώς διάβαζα χτες τον απολαυστικότατο Σκάτα του Καμπουράκη, ένα πράγμα με πείραξε στη γλαφυρή του περιγραφή: που το κείμενό του είχε υπερβολικά πολλούς προφορικούς παρατατικούς. Έτσι, όταν το βράδυ έπεσα, σε κάτι που διόρθωνα, πάνω σ' ένα *γινόντουσαν*, ο σφαγιασμός ήταν άμεσος: *γίνονταν*.

Ωραίοι και γραφικοί είναι αυτοί οι τύποι, αλλά «προφορικοί» (έτσι τους λένε οι οδηγοί και οι γραμματικές), παναπεί «μην τους γράφεις». Για την ακρίβεια, μπορούμε να τους γράψουμε σε διάλογο, σε αφηγήσεις σαν αυτές που γράφει ο Καμπουράκης, αλλά πρέπει να αποφεύγονται σε δοκιμιακό κείμενο. Βέβαια, και στους υπότιτλους όπου συχνά θα ταίριαζαν, εξαφανίζονται λόγω περισσότερων γραμμάτων.

Πήγα ξανά στον Σκάτα να βρω τους παρατατικούς που με ενόχλησαν, για να τους γράψω εδώ, και τελικά ήταν μόνο τρεις: _σκουπιζόντουσαν… πασαλειβόντουσαν… κοιμόντουσαν…_ Που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον αντιδρώ υπερβολικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2011)

Το κακό είναι όταν οι επιμελητές τους κλαδεύουν και σε μυθιστορηματικές αφηγήσεις...

Ο παθών :)


----------



## UsualSuspect (Sep 29, 2011)

Τα πράγματα θα μπορούσε να ήταν χειρότερα... πάλι καλά που δεν έγραψε *επασαλείβοντο*


----------



## UsualSuspect (Sep 29, 2011)

ή ακόμη χειρότερα *πασαλειβόσαντε* και *κοιμόσαντε*


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2011)

Νίκελ είσαι υπερβολικός :curse:
Άλλωστε οι πάντες γνωρίζουν ότι ο προφορικός τύπος είναι πασαλειβόσαντε, γινόσαντε, σκουπιζόσαντε, κοιμόσαντε ;)


----------



## meidei (Sep 30, 2011)

Αυτό είναι από τα πράγματα που μου αρέσουν στα Ελληνικά Ελληνικά. Τέτοιους παρατατικούς γράφω συχνά για χαριτωμενιά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 30, 2011)

Εγώ τούς βρίσκω ενοχλητικούς. Αισθητικά είναι χειρότερα κι από τριπλή χασμωδία, αυξάνουν αδικαιολόγητα τις συλλαβές και δεν παίζουν απολύτως κανέναν ρόλο στο ρήμα. Ο μόνος τύπος που βρίσκω χαριτωμενιά είναι το _επηδιόσαντο_. Αυτός ο ρηματικός ντούσαν με εκνευρίζει.


----------



## Themis (Sep 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ωραίοι και γραφικοί είναι αυτοί οι τύποι, αλλά «προφορικοί» (έτσι τους λένε οι οδηγοί και οι γραμματικές), παναπεί «μην τους γράφεις»


Είναι και οι μόνοι τύποι που είχα _ακούσει _μέχρι μεγάλη ηλικία. Στην Αθήνα, βέβαια. Είναι επίσης οι μόνοι που μπορώ να πω φυσικά και αβίαστα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω το μένος εναντίον τους. Υπήρχαν άλλοι τύποι σε άλλες περιοχές, αλλά όποιος τους έλεγε στην Αθήνα απλώς πρόδιδε την (πρόσφατη) καταγωγή του από κάπου αλλού. Σχεδόν παντού επικράτησαν οι τύποι που προέκυψαν από το αθηναϊκό χωνευτήρι. Γνωρίζει κανείς άλλη περίπτωση όπου να προγράφηκε τόσο αμείλικτα ο αθηναϊκός τύπος; Και μια που στα παραδείγματα του Νίκελ αναφέρθηκε και παροξύτονη λέξη, για πείτε μου: Πώς λέτε εσείς; Δεν κοιμόνταν πολύ; Δεν κοιμόντανε πολύ; Δεν κοιμόσαντε πολύ; Ή μήπως δεν κοιμόντουσαν πολύ; Με λίγα λόγια, έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για τη μοναδική περίπτωση όπου ο αθηναϊκός "προφορικός" τύπος δεν σπρώχτηκε στο περιθώριο επειδή υπήρχε ένας άλλος, πιο "ανεβασμένος" τύπος, αλλά επειδή προτιμήθηκαν οι προφορικοί τύποι άλλων περιοχών ή ίσως ένας λογοτεχνικός τύπος. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2011)

Δεν μπορώ παρά να προσυπογράψω τις παρατηρήσεις του Θέμη. Πραγματικά δυσκολεύομαι να μη χρησιμοποιώ αυτούς τους τύπους όταν θέλω να γράψω χαλαρά και αβίαστα. Εντάξει σε δοκιμιακό λόγο κλπ, αλλά να μου τους αλλάζουν (με παρατηρήσεις, μάλιστα) οι επιμελητές και σε διαλόγους, σε μυθιστορήματα; (Τον πόνο μου, εγώ.) Και τι να τους πεις, αφού είναι τύποι «προφορικοί»;


----------



## sarant (Sep 30, 2011)

Λέμε βέβαια και κοιμούνταν, φοβούνταν, αλλά γενικά συμφωνώ με τον Θέμη. Θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι μου φαίνεται εντελώς κανονικός τύπος το "κοιμόντουσαν". 

Όσο για άλλη ανάλογη περίπτωση στιγματισμού αθηναϊκού τύπου, δεν έχουμε και το τσαντίζομαι που κάποιοι το έχουν προγράψει; Ή δεν είναι αθηναϊκός τύπος;


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2011)

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω το μένος εναντίον τους.



Καλημέρα. Όχι μένος! Πατρική ή παστρική συμβουλή έδωσα. Μη γράφετε αυτούς τους τύπους σε δοκίμια γιατί θα 'ρθει ο κακός επιμελητής και θα τους αλλάξει τα φώτα. Και νά που αμέσως ακολούθησε ο δόκτορας και κατέθεσε την προσωπική του εμπειρία και το παράπονό του.

Για το _κοιμόνταν_ ειδικότερα, να τι λένε οι καλοί οι μπούσουλες:
Λεξισκόπιο:
κοιμούνταν & κοιμόνταν & κοιμόντανε προφ. & κοιμόντουσαν προφ.
Ελληνομάθεια:
κοιμόνταν
κοιμούνταν / κοιμόντανε / κοιμόντουσαν (προφ.) 
εκοιμώντο (λόγ.) 

Βέβαια, οι μεταφραστές (και άλλες συνασπισμένες δυνάμεις) αδιαφορούν για τους μπούσουλες. Αναζήτησα τις παρακάτω τρεις λέξεις μαζί με το αγγλικό _medical_ και νά τι πήρα:

κοιμόνταν 286
κοιμούνταν 1.540
κοιμόντουσαν 1.750

Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε ποιο ζευγάρι _-ιόνταν / -ιόντουσαν_ δίνει ευρήματα 69 προς 1.100. Άλλωστε, στο slang.gr υπάρχει ολόκληρο σχετικό αφιέρωμα...


----------



## Themis (Sep 30, 2011)

Όταν μιλούσα για αθηναϊκό τύπο, εννοούσα ολόκληρο κλιτικό υπόδειγμα (στην περίπτωσή μας το γ' πληθυντικό του παρατατικού), όχι μία λέξη. Π.χ. η νέα σχολική γραμματική (σελ. 92) ξέρει "θυμούνταν" και "θυμούντανε", αλλά δεν ξέρει "θυμόντουσαν".

_Έδιτ:_ Νίκελ, δεν αναφερόμουνα προσωπικά σε σένα. Απλώς παρέθεσα μία πρότασή σου που συνόψιζε το όλο πρόβλημα.


----------



## sarant (Sep 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αναζήτησα τις παρακάτω τρεις λέξεις μαζί με το αγγλικό _medical_ και νά τι πήρα:
> 
> κοιμόνταν 286
> κοιμούνταν 1.540
> ...


 
Τι εννοείς "μαζί με το medical";


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2011)

+κοιμόνταν +medical κ.ο.κ.
Επειδή έτσι θεώρησα πιθανό να με οδηγήσει σε σελίδες με ιατρικά κείμενα. Δεν έκανα λάθος.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 30, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με το Θέμη, εγώ έμαθα τους ...καθωσπρέπει τύπους από τα παιδιά μου, παναπεί από τη γραμματική του Δημοτικού, όταν τα βοηθούσα στο διάβασμα.
Φυσικά κι αβίαστα θα πω _κοιμόντουσαν_, διασκεδάζω να λέω _κοιμόσαντε_ (κυρίως μεταξύ φίλων κάτω του αυλακίου ), αλλά πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να μη το ξεστομίζει άνετα πλέον σε πιο "επίσημο" περιβάλλον.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 30, 2011)

sarant said:


> Λέμε βέβαια και κοιμούνταν, φοβούνταν, αλλά γενικά συμφωνώ με τον Θέμη. Θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι μου φαίνεται εντελώς κανονικός τύπος το "κοιμόντουσαν".
> 
> Όσο για άλλη ανάλογη περίπτωση στιγματισμού αθηναϊκού τύπου, δεν έχουμε και το τσαντίζομαι που κάποιοι το έχουν προγράψει; Ή δεν είναι αθηναϊκός τύπος;


 
Δεν είναι αμιγώς αθηναϊκός τύπος, υπό την έννοια ότι μάλλον εισήχθη στην Αθήνα από νοτιότερα. Ωστόσο είναι 100% μη βόρειος τύπος και σπανίζει, αηδιαστικά, στον βορρά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2011)

Πρόσφατη διαμονή μου στη Β. Ελλάδα μου έδειξε ότι ο τύπους -ντουσαν, που εγώ τον χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στον προφορικό λόγο, όπως και πολλοί άλλοι Αθηναίοι, είναι αντικείμενο κοροϊδίας. Μαζί και το _χάμω_, αλλά άλλη συζήτηση :)

Η γιαγιά μου η Κρητικιά, πάντως, μόνο _χάμω_ έλεγε, και επίσης _κοιμόντουσαν_, _φοβόντουσαν_ κτλ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2011)

Όψεις του μεσοπαθητικού παρατατικού
Αδικούνταν αλλά και αδικιόταν;


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 3, 2012)

Αν και γράφω *κοιμούνταν*, συχνά στον προφορικό λόγο χρησιμοποιώ *κοιμόντουσαν*. Μερικές φορές έρχεται στο στόμα μου και το τρίτο ενικό, το *κοιμόταν*. Για το τελευταίο έκανα μια αναζήτηση στο Google και με το συνδυασμό "άλλοι κοιμόταν" βγήκαν 4940 αποτελέσματα! Επειδή μου φάνηκε κάπως παράξενο, ιδίως επειδή είχα υπόψη μου τα παραπάνω γκουγκλίσματα, κοίταξα πιο προσεκτικά την ποικιλία των σελίδων και διαπίστωσα ότι πάρα πολλές περιείχαν το ίδιο κείμενο. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να κάνω με κάποιο τρόπο μια σχετική διήθηση για να έχω πιο αξιόπιστα αποτελέσματα, βλέποντας όμως κάτι τέτοιους αριθμούς η εμπιστοσύνη μου σ' αυτά τα συγκριτικά αποτελέσματα με το Google κλονίζεται.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

Τα αποτελέσματα του Google μπορούν να είναι μόνο ενδεικτικά. Περισσότερα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8158


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanasis_P said:


> Αν και γράφω *κοιμούνταν*, συχνά στον προφορικό λόγο χρησιμοποιώ *κοιμόντουσαν*. Μερικές φορές έρχεται στο στόμα μου και το τρίτο ενικό, το *κοιμόταν*. Για το τελευταίο έκανα μια αναζήτηση στο Google και με το συνδυασμό "άλλοι κοιμόταν" βγήκαν 4940 αποτελέσματα! Επειδή μου φάνηκε κάπως παράξενο, ιδίως επειδή είχα υπόψη μου τα παραπάνω γκουγκλίσματα, κοίταξα πιο προσεκτικά την ποικιλία των σελίδων και διαπίστωσα ότι πάρα πολλές περιείχαν το ίδιο κείμενο. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να κάνω με κάποιο τρόπο μια σχετική διήθηση για να έχω πιο αξιόπιστα αποτελέσματα, βλέποντας όμως κάτι τέτοιους αριθμούς η εμπιστοσύνη μου σ' αυτά τα συγκριτικά αποτελέσματα με το Google κλονίζεται.



Αυτό το έχω παρατηρήσει στο Βόλο, αλλάζουν θέση στα τρίτα πρόσωπα σε αυτού του είδους τα ρήματα, π.χ. ο ξάδερφός μου κοιμόνταν, και τα παιδιά κοιμόταν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για την ακρίβεια, μπορούμε να τους γράψουμε σε διάλογο, σε αφηγήσεις σαν αυτές που γράφει ο Καμπουράκης...


Εγώ τους αξιοποίησα στη μετάφραση του "El hablador" ("Ο άνθρωπος που έλεγε ιστορίες"), στα τμήματα του βιβλίου όπου ο "ιστορητής" αφηγείται τις ιστορίες του. Ήταν ένα από τα στοιχεία που με βοήθησαν να αποδώσω το ιδιαίτερο ύφος του κειμένου και να τονίσω τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στον "πολιτισμένο" δυτικότροπο και τον "απολίτιστο" ιθαγενή αφηγητή (και είμαι τόσο, μα τόσο ευγνώμων που υπάρχουν, γιατί διευκόλυναν το δύσκολο έργο μου).



Themis said:


> Είναι οι μόνοι που μπορώ να πω φυσικά και αβίαστα.


Κι εγώ το ίδιο.


----------

